

Europe according to TechCrunch - pier0
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/1698/europe-according-to-techcrunch/

======
rayhano
I find it highly suspicious that TechHub always gets a mention, but amazing
community spaces like Innovation Warehouse have never, ever been commented on
or mentioned when their start-ups are featured.

